# 1 year and 2 months since i got Windows 10.



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

All good. I am pretty busy i only use it for browsing, youtubing, and some application like google earth. I'm noticing a slowdown but not much so maybe it's time to do a factory reset? I like having to know that my computer is still new and free of any cluttered old mess. lol.

I posted a while back and this is what i'm currently using.

Malwarebytes Premium
Windows Defender Firewall...I see it changed name???
Google Chrome with WOT and Adblock Plus
Spyware Blaster

What am i missing? I haven't try Winpatrol yet.


https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/i-just-got-my-first-windows-10-a-1188033.html

I haven't been on the computer scene in a while so maybe there is a good program out there that i don't know about?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What are your complete system specs?

For general system speed up......I like to use Ccleaner to clean my browsers and temp files. I also like to use the registry cleaner after I've added/removed a bunch of software. If you have a standard HDD, I like to use Auslogics disc defragger to defrag HDD manually. Windows 10 will do it natively but, depending on SSD/HDD configuration it wont. I have a RAID configuration and windows 10 thinks I have a SSD installed and therefore has turned off the native defrag option. 

Then run all your malware/spyware software. Add superantispyware and hitman to your list.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Not a complete system specs nerd but what is it? How can we check it?

When we clean with ccleaner, what do we check and uncheck in the list? I'm afraid it might erase something important

Auslogics disc defragger...Never tried this...

Are both superantispyware and hitman free?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

System specs - is the physical hardware components installed in the PC whether it be a custom build or an OEM retail purchase (HP, Dell). 

Ccleaner....just leave everything at default settings and just click "run cleaner". It only removes temp files and clears your browsers of cookies, history, urls typed in. It's completely safe. 

With standard HDD's, when you download/install stuff....it's just randomly placed on the HDD. When it's called on....the search takes longer as it has to search the entire drive for it. Defragging places all those files in a simple order to speed up the search. Hence a more efficient (speedy) PC. 

Antispyware is free....Hitman has a free trial period. Well worth using.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well ccleaner will make removal of temp files, web history and visited sites, plus other windows accumulated unneeded data, a one click process. However it is a downloaded third party app and therefore subject to (and indeed has some history here) malware infiltration, I stopped using it sometime ago, default settings would remove windows defender logs and prompt a needed security warning from defender, I don't know if ccleaner fixed this.

I do have experience with ccleaners registry cleaner, removing needed mod's to the registry, and like all registry cleaners MS strongly urge you not to use them, windows does not need to clean a registry. The prospect of removing some entries you need makes them unsuitable.

The bottom line is windows ten has built in all the utils you need to maintain your computer, running disk clean from the hdd properties menu, checking the options you want to remove, will suffice for most, browsers all have an option to clear browser history.

From an elevated cmd prompt running this cmd gives you immediate access to the disk cleanup options of windows ten, all options can be safely checked (just be careful if you have a backup) all checkboxes come with a description one to avoid is checking the "windows ESD installation files" you probably want to keep those. Copy paste this cmd into the cmd prompt window, press enter.

%SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535 (note:- this process can take many minutes to complete, so please be patient it will complete)

Windows defender now has superior malware protection to malwarebytes (using a more advanced datasystem then malwarebytes), which forces you to download their full AV version before allowing you to revert to the free version, by then the poor code has done it's damage. I can tell you MS have been forced to get very serious about security, Defender is increasingly outstripping all other AV's and my advice is to use only windows Defender, especially for home users.

SuperantiSpyware is a good util and offers removal of unwanted cookies the CCleaner misses, so I use and recommend it.

A note to all:-

Common sense dictates that knowledge is power, and when it comes to accumulating a database of problematic processes, MS through it's telemetry program has a vastly superior database to compare with, then any and all third party AV's on the market. Plus an imperative to improve, motivated from the highest levels of government, make defender and windows ten by far the most secure OS.

We have a lot of problems with people who deviate from the MS path, and almost none from people who follow it, the choice is yours.

For advanced users some of my graduate students run a very successful raft of utils we do recommend you look at system ninja as an alternative as a general removal tool very safe and brilliantly coded.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think the use of ccleaner is as personal as antivirus and I have to agree with jenae as no reg cleaner is necessary because cleaning a registry usually causes more harm than good IMHO. I too avoid ccleaner though I admit many use it because I have seen systems damaged and even unbootable after use and a simple run of "cleanmgr.exe" from "run" will empty temp files and more from Windows by Windows if you must do this, but again I see no reason to do so as how many temp files are on a drive has little to do with performance today, it did when hard drives were 5 Gb a long time ago but today most users do not use even 20% of what is available on their hard drives.
Hitman Pro was bought by Sophos a year ago and has not been current software for quite a while but its use was quite valuable so if you want to use it today try Sophos Clean
for new version.
Personally I also believe in Superantispyware to remove tracking cookies as it does the best jpb of that and too many tracking cookies can slow the system down.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

jenae said:


> For advanced users some of my graduate students run a very successful raft of utils we do recommend you look at system ninja as an alternative as a general removal tool very safe and brilliantly coded.


Never heard of it but just run on Windows 7 and 9325 files found (1,133.08MiB).

If I remember rightly, with a lot of tabs open in Opera, physical memory usage in task manager was around 62%. After running ninja, dropped to 49% and after closing all but two tabs, 39%!

Thanks jenae. :thumb:


----------



## need4speed2 (Jul 15, 2018)

jenae said:


> For advanced users some of my graduate students run a very successful raft of utils we do recommend you look at system ninja as an alternative as a general removal tool very safe and brilliantly coded.


Thank you for mentioning this. Gotta try it out


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry been quite busy.

bassfisher6522...Mine is an OEM retail purchase HP.

I'm still kinda nervous trying out ccleaner. Heard many problems with users computers after using it. Doesn't Windows 10 have a similiar one built in?

Does SuperAntiSpyware interfere with Malwarebyte's Real Time Protection and Windows Defenders?


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Does having these programs make it alot safer with no AV programs installed?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

wii_zil said:


> Does having these programs make it alot safer with no AV programs installed?


AntiMalware programs, you can have as many as you like running in the background it is Antivirus programs you should only use 1. That said free AntiMalware programs such as Sas and Mbam don't even do anything in the background to protect you other than simply register, they do not even update themselves unless you use paid versions. So no safer at all unpaid, paid yes they offer protection "at the gate". By the same token as I said you can use any SAS and Mbam paid versions together, but I am n ot really proposing not using any Antivirus yet though Windows Defender is both Antivirus and AntiMalware and should be enabled if no Antivirus is present.


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

From the start search menu type system and hit enter. It should give you ram and processor. The graphics is found on device manager.
All computers have a processor, random access memory, hard drive, and graphics module, which could be integrated on the motherboard or an attached card on the board, known as a graphics card or integrated graphics. The motherboard facilitates communication via the system bus allowing coms between all the devices.
For example i7 processor, 8gb 2133 ram, GeForce 7800 graphics card, 512 gb solid state hard drive.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> AntiMalware programs, you can have as many as you like running in the background it is Antivirus programs you should only use 1. That said free AntiMalware programs such as Sas and Mbam don't even do anything in the background to protect you other than simply register, they do not even update themselves unless you use paid versions. So no safer at all unpaid, paid yes they offer protection "at the gate". By the same token as I said you can use any SAS and Mbam paid versions together, but I am n ot really proposing not using any Antivirus yet though Windows Defender is both Antivirus and AntiMalware and should be enabled if no Antivirus is present.


Yes I have the paid version of MBAM. What is SAS? 

I use it alongside SpywareBlaster and Windows Defender.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

christophHoff said:


> From the start search menu type system and hit enter. It should give you ram and processor. The graphics is found on device manager.
> All computers have a processor, random access memory, hard drive, and graphics module, which could be integrated on the motherboard or an attached card on the board, known as a graphics card or integrated graphics. The motherboard facilitates communication via the system bus allowing coms between all the devices.
> For example i7 processor, 8gb 2133 ram, GeForce 7800 graphics card, 512 gb solid state hard drive.


You want me to post mine?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

wii_zil said:


> Yes I have the paid version of MBAM. What is SAS?
> 
> I use it alongside SpywareBlaster and Windows Defender.


Superantispyware.


----------

